# Help with MPG for HB pro with F70



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 2002 HB Pro with no floor, a side console and a Yamaha F70. At 5,000 rpm am I getting 8 to 10 MPG? Thanks


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

You should be very close.. I have a 2002 Waterman 18 "no floor" with a 60hp Merc 4 stroke and I'm burning 3 gallons per hour at 30mph at 4800 rpm. This is the sweet spot for my skiff and puts me right at 10mpg. I would think you'll be very cold to my numbers with the 70 yammi.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Yamaha published performance data for the F70 on a HB Pro;

https://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/h.../70-50/f70/pb_hbb_professional_f70_3-7-18_flt

And the answer seems to be no, you are probably not getting 8 to 10 mpg at 5,000 rpm, but if you pull her back to about 3,500 you might nibble at 9 mpg. At wot looks like 6 to 7 mpg is all you can hope for.


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow, very helpful, really appreciate the replies Snookdaddy and Fritz.


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

JVala said:


> Wow, very helpful, really appreciate the replies Snookdaddy and Fritz.


I have pretty much the same rig as in the Yamaha performance bulletin. It seems spot on with my experience.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

JVala said:


> I have a 2002 HB Pro with no floor, a side console and a Yamaha F70. At 5,000 rpm am I getting 8 to 10 MPG? Thanks


Best mpg is trailered


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

JVala said:


> I have a 2002 HB Pro with no floor, a side console and a Yamaha F70. At 5,000 rpm am I getting 8 to 10 MPG? Thanks


What propeller and pitch?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

JVala said:


> I have a 2002 HB Pro with no floor, a side console and a Yamaha F70. At 5,000 rpm am I getting 8 to 10 MPG? Thanks


If you want to know exactly what the fuel consumption is on the F70 install a NMEA 2000 network and plug it in to a compatible Garmin, Lowrance, Raymarine MFD.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Skiffmizer said:


> What propeller and pitch?


Tell us brother!


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Tell us brother!


I’m not sure how many different size tanks are in these 17.8’s. Mine has a 23. I never leave the dock without a full tank and there is no way for me to fish a normal amount of hours a even come close to running out of fuel; no matter how hard I run.


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Tell us brother!


Thanks for asking about prop/pitch. It’s a 3 blade Power Tech 201330218-114-3. / SCD3414PVM90
Not sure which number is pitch.


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

I think that’s the semi clever (sc), my boat didn’t like it. Mine is the same diameter and pitch, but the NRS model. It has significantly better bow lift with the NRS.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

That boat does like the SCD. I would recommend the 15 pitch to increase fuel range.


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

Funny, I know other people who like the scd as well, seems like it varies a bit from boat to boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My f70la on the 18x60 flat is very fuel efficient, fishing 10 miles r less each way. Basically checking gas n adding after 2/3 trips. Boat n engine n misc. 1400# + passengers. Using PT scd3 x 15", 6000 @ 36 mph...


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

I have an F70 on a 2013 Pro with NEMA network. I also tracked GPS miles for 1000 miles and tracked gas used to calculate. 7.5 to 9.5 mpg in reasonable running (25 to 31 mph) with SCD 3 15P. The long run tracking was 9.5 mpg but included idling and poling mileage. These figures are slightly better than the performance bulletin. I tried 6 different props, SCD is the one for my boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Matt Pribyl said:


> I think that’s the semi clever (sc), my boat didn’t like it. Mine is the same diameter and pitch, but the NRS model. It has significantly better bow lift with the NRS.


What was d difference in performance on ur boat with scd vs nrs models? Only others i have tried was the red model n it was sub substandard, cavation massive.


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

It’s been 9 years since I propped my boat. The way I remember it was I got way less bow lift than with the NRS. The scd was instantly on plane, but on plane performance was better by a lot with the NRS. I do see the Maverick and other HB pros running the scd. Try them both, kind of a pain to do, but it was instantly obvious that for some reason, the scd I tried was not going to work. Power tech dealer took it back, but shipping costs and time are a drag.


----------

